# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [GUIDE] Les contrées sauvages d'argent, aboule le mago de bandit.

## purEcontact

Devant l'afflux de nouveaux joueurs ou de joueurs revenant, je vous propose un petit guide pour expliquer le fonctionnement des contrées sauvages d'argent.

*Première partie : le fonctionnement.*

1. Définition
2. Accès
3. Les différents objectifs
4. Les ennemis

*1. Définition*

Les contrées sauvages d'argent (ou The silverwastes en anglais, abrégé en SW) est une carte introduite avec l'épisode 5 de la saison 2 de l'histoire vivante : les spectres du temps.
Elle a été dévoilée complètement lors de l'épisode 8 de la saison 2 : le point de non-retour.

SW est une carte qui peut être très lucrative lorsqu'on connait son fonctionnement.




__

*2. Accès*

On y accède depuis les Terres sauvages de Brisban, au nord du Point de passage de la pointe de la Triforge, en passant par les terres du vandale.
Il faut rentrer dans le fort, vous verrez un portail de changement de zone.




__

*3. Les différents objectifs*

*L'objectif global :*
En enchaînant plusieurs petit objectif, vous ferez monter le méta-event de la carte. Cette progression prends la forme d'une barre.
Plus vous avez de forts d'un niveau élevé sous votre contrôle, plus rapidement vous terminerez le méta-event.

_Progression du méta-event :_


Après avoir terminé le méta-event, vous accéderez à deux events de groupe dont les récompenses sont intéressantes : la brèche et la rageliane.

*Les objectifs :*
Chaque objectif rapporte des écus de bandit et des tas de sables.
Suivant l'objectif (et la RNG), vous pouvez récupérer des pelles, des passes-partout de bandit et des objets rares.

*Escorte de taureau de bât*

L'objectif le plus simple consiste à escorter des taureaux de bât.
Il se font attaquer généralement à 3 reprises par des petits groupes de mordrem.
Cet objectif qui peut paraître anodin permet d'améliorer le niveau des forts ce qui entraîne la réparation des portes (si celles-ci ont été défoncées, évidemment) mais aussi la construction de chaudron d'huile au dessus des portes.
Il semble que plus le niveau d'un fort est élevé, plus la barre de progression du méta-event avance vite.

_Taureau de bât :_



*Attaque de fort*

Lorsqu'une carte est vierge, les forts appartiennent aux mordrems, il faut donc les conquérir une première fois.
Ceux-ci sont défendus par un rampant des lianes, de multiples lianes mordrems et d'autres types de mordrems (en petit comité pour ces derniers).

_Rampant des lianes :_


Pour récupérer le fort, il faut abattre le rampant des lianes.
Cependant, celui-ci ne peut être touché qu'une fois que les mordrems aux alentours ont été tués.
Le rampant des lianes pose un débuff très sympathique dont je vous laisse découvrir l'effet ci-dessous.

_Debuff du rampant des lianes :_



*Défense de fort*

Lorsqu'un fort a été récupéré par le pacte, il est assailli par les mordrems à intervalle régulier.
La durée de l'attaque dépend de l'avancée du méta-event, plus la barre sera remplie, plus l'attaque sera longue.
Pour réussir l'event, vous devez défendre le Lord du fort.

_Lord du fort rouge_


Dans le cas où le lord meurt, vous aurez une indication montrant sa position.
Vous aurez un temps limité pour le relever.

_Lord à terre :_



*Récupération des débris*

Après une attaque, si les murs du fort ont été détruits, vous devrez récupérer des débris et les rapporter à l'intendant.
Dans le cas où les 25 débris ne sont pas réuni avant la prochaine attaque mordrem, le fort restera un gruyère et il sera plus difficile à défendre.

Un conseil : ramenez 3 débris à l'intendant pour obtenir la médaille d'or.
Une fois que c'est fait, récupérez des débris et lancez les vers l'intendant : c'est un coup à prendre mais ça permet aux joueurs proches du pnj de lui donner rapidement et ainsi d'améliorer les chances de réussir l'objectif.

__
*4. Les ennemis :*

Il en existe un peu moins d'une dizaine dont certains partagent le même modèle mais ne disposent pas des mêmes attaques.

*Les ennemis ne possédant qu'un set de compétences :*

Les loups mordrems
Ces loups font extrêmement mal lorsqu'il vous attaque de dos ou de flanc, essayez de les avoir toujours à bonne distance.
Si ce n'est pas possible, faites leur face.

_Loup mordrem :_



Les lianes mordrems
Les lianes mordrems ont 3 attaques :
- la première consiste à lancer des projectiles qui forment des aoe, ils peuvent être renvoyés
- la seconde est un bump en aoe au corps à corps
- pendant la troisième, elles s'enterrent et se déplacent pour réapparaître faisant des dégâts à ce moment. Lorsqu'elles sont sous terre, elles esquivent tout.

Elles ne sont pas difficile à tuer mais peuvent être très ennuyeuses car elles ont tendance à "miner" le terrain pendant qu'on se bat contre d'autres créatures.

_Liane mordrem :_




*Les ennemis possédant 2 sets de compétences :*
Ces ennemis possèdent la même apparence mais leur taille est différente.
Vu la tronche du champ de bataille lorsqu'on les combat, on a rarement l'occasion de prendre le temps d'analyser et de savoir duquel des deux il s'agit.


Les Terragriff mordrem
Les petits terragriff mordrem ont tendance à planter leurs "mandibules" dans le sol et à vous lancer des missiles à tête chercheuse /!\ qui ne sont pas des projectiles /!\.

Les plus gros terragriff plantent leur mandibules dans le sol puis chargent, laissant une traînée sur leur chemin.
Si vous vous prenez l'impact et que vous ne réagissez pas très vite, vous êtes mort.
Vous pouvez stopper la charge en les immobilisant ou en les ralentissant (givre, estropier).

Le plus simple est de rester à distance de ces mordrems, vous aurez le temps de voir à la fois le missile arriver ou d'anticiper la charge.

_Terragriff mordrem :_



Les enveloppes mordrems
Les petites enveloppes se déplacent, frappent au corps à corps et ont une attaque à distance qui immobilise.

Les grandes sont immobiles et lancent des rochers sur les murs ou les portes. Si vous êtes dans l'aoe d'impact, vous prenez de très gros dégâts.

Que ce soit les petites ou les grandes, elles ont toutes les 2 une capacité qui réduit les dégâts directs subits. Privilégiez les altérations.

_Enveloppe mordrem :_



Les trolls mordrems
A la différences des autres mordrems, la différence de taille entre les 2 modèles est frappante.

Les plus petits sont des guérisseurs. 
Ils apparaissent en petit groupe et peuvent soigner les mordrems aux alentours.
Tuez les le plus vite possible : il n'y a rien de plus rageant que de passer 30 secondes sur une enveloppe et de la voir retrouver toute sa vie.
Ils sont gérable très simplement au corps à corps. 

Les plus gros envoient des abeilles qui font beaucoup de dégâts.
Cependant elles sont sous forme d'aoe se déplaçant, il est assez simple de les éviter.
Déplacez vous pour kite les abeilles pendant que vous tuerez le troll tranquillement.
Si vous voyez un troll attaquer un lord ou taureau de bât, lâchez tout pour le tuer car il peut descendre la barre de vie des pnj alliés très rapidement.

_Troll mordrem :_



Les rosseurs mordrems
Les petits plantent leur liane dans le sol pour la faire apparaître à vos pieds, infligeant des dégâts.
Attaquez en courant, ils ne poseront pas de soucis.

Les grands se déplacent en tourbillonnant, laissant derrière elles une traînée verdâtre infligeant des dégâts, poison et tourment.
Attaquez à distance.

Dans les 2 cas, privilégiez une attaque de revers car ils prennent plus de dégâts.

_Rosseur mordrem :_

----------


## purEcontact

*Seconde partie : L'apport en loot - La Brèche, la Rageliane et le Labyrinthe.*

1. La Brèche
2. La Rageliane
3. Le Labyrinthe

*1. La Brèche*

Fonctionnement et position des boss :
Une fois la barre du méta-event remplie, un nouvel évent se déclenche nommé "la brèche".
Il s'agit de tuer 5 champions en l'espace de 5 minutes.
Chaque champion tué améliore la récompense finale mais réduit la durée du timer.

Suivant la couleur associé au fort, le champion n'est pas le même.
Le fort rouge situé au sud-est héberge l'enveloppe de cuivre.
Le fort indigo (violet) situé au centre de la carte renferme les terragriff d'or et d'argent.
Le fort bleu situé au nord-ouest donne accès au rosseur de platine.
Le fort jaune situé au sud-est accueil le troll de fer.

Lorsqu'un fort est sous le contrôle des mordrems, la couleur n'est pas indiquée.

_Couleurs des forts sous contrôle du pacte._


Pour accéder à ces boss, vous devez entrer à l'intérieur du fort et sauter dans le trou formé à la fin du méta-event.
Si vous ne sautez pas, vous vous retrouverez mort en bas.

_Ouverture de la brèche_



Notez que les boss reprennent en parti les capacités des mordrems "de base".

*1. L'enveloppe de cuivre*
A ce titre, l'enveloppe mordrem dispose d'une écorce réduisant les dégâts directs subit.

Elle est accompagné d'une multitude de petites enveloppes qui envoient des projectiles infligeant estropier et saignement.
Ces projectiles peuvent être renvoyés.
A leur mort, elles offrent le bonus régénération au boss.

Lors de la rencontre, des bulles de poisons apparaissent à intervalle régulier (suivant la santé du boss) et vont éclater sur l'enveloppe, faisant des dégâts aux joueurs et soignant le boss.

L'enveloppe de cuivre possède 3 capacités :
*Swipe* : une attaque en cône large devant elle qui fait des dégâts et bump.
*Massive Slam* : attaque en cône plus serré devant elle qui fait beaucoup de dégâts.
*Desperate Lunge* : Ne se déclenche que lorsque personne ne se trouve au corps à corps est un saut qui inflige des dégâts en AoE à l’atterrissage et qui supprime tous les dots qu'elle avait sur elle.

Cette dernière compétence est très importante car elle est souvent la cause de l'échec de l'event. 
En effet, lorsque les bulles éclatent sur le boss, celui-ci doit obligatoirement être sous l'effet du poison.
Si ce n'est pas le cas, le dps du groupe (diminué par l'écorce, je le rappel) n'est pas suffisant pour tuer l'enveloppe.

Il est donc important d'avoir toujours au moins une personne au corps à corps.
De préférence un gardien car les projectiles des joueurs qui stack à l'entrée déclencheront un combo lumière permettant ainsi au gardien de ne pas trop s'inquiéter des stacks de saignement et de rapidement être débarrassé de l'estropier.

Notez que la stratégie "No AoE" est idiote.
Privilégiez les AoE à rayon large pour faire éclater les bulles loin de l'enveloppe tout en maintenant un dps sur le boss.

*2. Les terragriff d'or et d'argent*
Les terragriffs récupèrent la charge de leur équivalent "de base".
Les terragriff d'or et d'argent se déplacent uniquement en chargeant, laissant sur leur passage une traînée qui fait beaucoup de dégâts.
Ils disposent d'une seconde attaque en AoE qui n'est pas indiquée au sol : lorsque vous voyez un terragriff hurler, écartez vous de lui.

Sur le terrain, il y a des bulles de poison qu'il faut faire éclater au moment où l'un des deux boss passe à côté.
C'est très important : ne détruisez pas une bulle avant ou après son passage, c'est contre-productif.
Rôdeurs : faites attention à vos familiers, ils ont tendances à détruire les bulles.

La stratégie est donc simple :
- Préparez une bulle en baissant son pool d'hp
- Attendez que le terragriff passe à côté
- Détruisez très rapidement la bulle afin que le terragriff soit stun et puisse être attaqué sans craindre d'attaque
- Recommencez

La difficulté réside dans le fait qu'il y a 2 terragriff qui chargent chacun dans un sens différent.
Il faut donc se focaliser sur un terragriff puis détruire l'autre.

*3. Le rosseur de platine*
Le rosseur récupère la zone de poison de son équivalent "de base".
C'est surement la rencontre la plus simple des 4.

Il y a des bulles de poison dans son environnement qui soignent très légèrement le rosseur quand elles explosent.
Cependant, c'est assez trivial.
Le second effet de l'explosion, qui dépend de la santé du boss, c'est que le rosseur se nourri du poison qu'elles libèrent et en profite pour répandre un poison infligeant beaucoup de dégâts sur une grande zone.

J'en profite pour énumérer les compétences du Rosseur :
*Teleport* : Une téléportation qui se déclenche en théorie à intervalle régulier suivant la santé du boss.
En pratique, c'est très aléatoire, on notera juste un rythme de téléportation accéléré lorsque sa vie est basse.
Il se téléporte de salle en salle dans le sens horaire.

_Poisonous Spin :_ Une large AoE pull les joueurs au corps à corps. 
Il l'a fait systématiquement après s'être téléporté.
Suite à l'aoe de pull, il tourne sur lui même envoyant des projectiles dans toutes les directions et repoussant les joueurs.
Un renvoi bien placé peut retirer 10% à 15% de la vie du rosseur en une attaque.

*Screaming Poison :* Attaque en cône au corps à corps infligeant peur et faisant des dégâts.
Restez à distance.

*Shake It Off :* Une large AoE qui inflige des dégâts directs et du poison. Elle se déclenche quand 5 bulles ont explosés à côté de lui.
A éviter absolument.


La stratégie pour ce boss est très simple : attaquez à distance (1000+), faites du renvoi si vous en avez et évitez les projectiles si il n'y a pas de renvoi.
Lorsqu'il change de salle, déplacez vous tout en attaquant à distance pour vous préparer à sa prochaine téléportation afin de réduire les temps mort.

*4. Le troll de fer*
Le troll récupère la mécanique des abeilles sur le modèle "de base".
Il est accompagné de troll vétéran qui peuvent le soigner, lui donner du pouvoir et qui pull les joueurs.

En plus d'être accompagné, il dispose d'un éventail de compétences plus varié que les autres mais certaines n'apparaissent qu'à un certain seuil de vie tandis que d'autres sont liés à une mécanique de buff / débuff.

Honey Glazed : Il gagne ce buff lorsque les joueurs sont frappés par certaines attaques.
Sticky : Lorsqu'il a 10 Honey Glazed, il récupère ce débuff.

*Crippling Slash :* Attaque au corps à corps sur une cible unique qui inflige saignement et estropier pendant 10 secondes.
Sous l'effet de Sticky, cette attaque arrive moins souvent.

*Escape :* Bump une cible et créé 3 essaims d'abeilles.
Pour chaque ennemi touché par les abeilles, le troll gagne un stack deHoney Glazed.
Sous l'effet Sticky, il ne peut pas lancer cette attaque.

*Bee Spear :* AoE en ligne droite qui inflige des dégâts et estropier pendant 10 secondes aux joueurs touchés.
Il gagne un stack de Honey Glazed par joueur touché.

*Swarm :* Le troll lance 5 projectiles faisant des dégâts en AoE à l'impact et invoquant des essaims d'abeilles.

*Spittle :* Chaîne d'attaques en cône tournant dans le sens anti-horaire.
Inflige estropier et repoussement.
Cette attaque n'apparaît que lorsque la vie du boss atteint 80%.

*Bee Storm :* Chaîne d'attaques en PBAoE (Aoe centrée sur le boss).
C'est la merde.
Franchement, cette attaque est chiante au possible : il y a une indication de l'endroit où la tornade d'abeille va apparaître mais il faut esquiver au moment où la zone orange disparaît et non au moment où elle est visible.
Cette attaque n'apparaît que lorsqu'il reste 40% de vie au boss.

La stratégie est on ne peut plus simple : démerdez-vous et rester en vie.
C'est le boss que je fais le moins souvent car je trouve la Bee Storm horrible, je ne suis pas foutu de l'esquiver correctement.
Du coup, quand je dois le faire, je me focalise sur ma survie plutôt que sur une façon optimale de faire du dégâts.




> La beestorm se passe en 4 phases de 2 secondes chacunes (en gros).
> 
> 
> 
> Dans chaque phase l'AOE au sol affiché est la zone qui sera touché dans la phase suivante.
> 
> *Phase 1*; l'AOE orange au sol n'existe pas; Pas de panique ici c'est juste l'avertissement du boss qu'il va déclencher la storm toute la pièce est safe.
> *Phase 2*; la zone dangereuse se trouve ou était la zone orange dans la phase 1.
> *Phase 3*; la zone dangereuse est la zone qui n'est pas orange sur le screen de cette phase.
> ...



__


*2. La Rageliane*

Que vous réussissiez ou non la brèche, vous avez accès à la Rageliane.
La différence étant que si vous échouez la brèche, une zone de gaz toxique apparaît autour des forts.
En plus de faire des dégâts aux joueurs et par la même occasion, les empêchant d'accéder à certaines armes de siège (fort jaune et bleu), cette zone buff les mordrems qui apparaissent à l'intérieur.

*Conséquence brèche :*
_Debuff autour des forts en cas d'échec_


*Objectif général :*
L'objectif de cet évent est de détruire la Rageliane.
Pour se faire, chaque ligne doit escorter son porteur de munitions jusqu'aux lianes bloquant l'accès au boss protégeant la Rageliane.
Si les 15 porteurs meurt (peu importe la répartition des pertes), l'event échoue.

_Objectif_


*Objectifs détaillés :*

La mécanique d'escorte étant la même pour chaque porteur, prévoyez des compétences pour soigner en aoe (zone d'eau), pour enlever les altérations (zone de lumière) ou pour le faire disparaître (zone de fumée).
Évitez de rester près du porteur si vous ne pouvez rien lui apporter car vous risquez de prendre un buff (ou un soin) qui lui était prévu.

Lorsqu'un combat contre un boss est en cours, le fait d'escorter un porteur jusqu'aux dernières lianes permet de donner une ligne de buff complète à tous les joueurs sur l'event.
C'est un bonus non négligeable lors de l'affrontement de boss donc ne soyez pas afk avant ou après l'affrontement d'un champion.

Vous trouverez des marteaux dans une caisse de construction (en bois).
Utilisez les pour construire les armes de siège.
Il y a également un feu de signal dans chaque ligne, trouvez la torche et allumez le quand il y a trop de mordrem : le pacte enverra un tir d'artillerie.

_Feu de signal et caisse de construction_


Tuez en priorité les lianes, les trolls apiculteurs et les enveloppes qui envoient des rochers.
Ces mordrems peuvent littéralement exploser vos armes de siège, votre porteur et votre stock de munition en quelques secondes.

Le stock de munition ne pouvant être soigné, lorsqu'il est détruit, un event de récupération différent selon la ligne se déclenche.

*1. Première ligne (bottom lane, bot lane)*

Sur cette ligne, vous devrez protéger un dévoreur mécanique.
Lorsque le ravitaillement est vide sur cette ligne, vous devrez récupérer des munitions de dévoreur dans le sable.
Il faut en récupérer 10.

_Munition de dévoreur_


La ligne du bas est la première à affronter un champion mordrem.

*Boss : Troll apiculteur*

La mécanique particulière à ce boss consiste à traverser une tempête d'abeilles afin qu'elle vous suive.
Lorsque vous avez une cible sur la tête, déplacez vous de manière à ce que les abeilles viennent "s'échouer" sur le rayon de miel.
Répétez l'opération 3 fois pour le que le rayon de miel soi rempli.

Une fois que c'est fait, attaquez le troll.
Soit au corps à corps en prenant soin d'éviter les cônes.
Soit à distance en vous cachant comme un lâche derrière le rayon de miel.

Au bout d'un certains temps, le troll va se ruer vers la Rageliane.
A ce moment là, vous devrez vous déplacer et rester derrière le rayon de miel : une zone blanche indique la portée d'action du miel.
Plus le pourcentage du rayon est élevé, moins vous prendrez de dégâts du laser de la Rageliane.

Faites attention : les trolls qui pullulent ont une attaque qui repousse les joueurs.
Vous pouvez rapidement vous trouver hors de la zone sécurisée si vous ne les tuez pas.

Une fois le laser de la Rageliane passé, recommencez à l'étape 1 : reconstruisez le rayon de miel.

_To do : screen rayon de miel, si possible avec abeilles_


*2. Seconde ligne (mid lane)*

Le porteur à protéger est un golem.
La mécanique de ravitaillement est la même que pour la première ligne sauf que vous devrez récupérer des cristaux au lieu de boulets.

_Cristal attaché à un cerf-colant :_


*Boss : Rosseur Massacreur*

Le Rosseur Massacreur a une mécanique très similaire à celle du Rosseur de platine.
La différence essentielle se situe au niveau des pustules.
Lorsque vous voyez un pustule, vous devez le détruire et vous mettre dans la zone blanche qu'il répand.
Vous récupérez un buff +25% dégâts infligés et -25% dégâts subis.

Globalement, évitez les zones de poison et prévoyez de la suppression d'altération et du renvoi de projectile si vous en avez.

Lorsque le champion se rapproche de la Rageliane, vous devez aller au corps à corps et vous positionner dans le cône blanc afin de ne pas prendre des dégâts du laser.

_To do : screen pustule_

*3. Troisième ligne (top lane)*

Vous devez prendre soin de Shrek.

La mécanique de ravitaillement est différente : il faut faire une esquive dans les cocotiers (uiui, dans le cocotier) pour faire tomber une noix de coco.
Ensuite, il faut ramener les noix de coco.

_Cocotier et munition_


*Boss : Terragriff Aile Noire*

Le Terragriff Aile Noire est assez simple.
Vous devez détruire rapidement les bourgeons explosif avant qu'ils... n'explosent.

_Bourgeon explosif_


Une fois détruit, une plante apparaît et lorsque le champion se rapproche de la Rageliane, vous devrez sauter sur une de ces plantes.
Veillez à ne pas sauter trop tôt sur ces plantes car le boss peut mettre une aoe sur la plante et la rendre difficilement utilisable par la suite.

Le champion est assez difficile à appréhender au corps à corps, au même titre que les champions d'or et d'argent, il charge et il hurle.
De plus, il fait une PBAoE infligeant d'assez gros dégâts.

La meilleure stratégie est de détruire rapidement un bourgeon explosif, taper le terragriff à distance et d'aller se placer sur une plante lorsque le terragriff se dirige vers la Rageliane. 

_Joueurs en position sur des fleurs_



__

*3. Le Labyrinthe*

Lorsque la Rageliane se termine, l'accès au labyrinthe des ronces se libère.
Il faut plonger dans un tunnel skritt non indiqué sur la carte et se situant au nord du Canyon acéré (zone au centre-sud de la carte).
Vous le reconnaîtrez grâce au symbole situé au dessus de l'accès.

Si vous avez réussi la brèche et / ou le Rageliane, vous avez obtenu une clé qui permet d'ouvrir un coffre situé au centre du labyrinthe.

_Carte du labyrinthe_


_Accès via le tunnel skrit_


Le labyrinthe des ronces fonctionne d'une façon relativement similaire à Pac-Man.
Vous êtes poursuivi par des fantômes (des loups mordrems) qui vous tuent dès qu'ils vous touchent.
Ils sont plus rapide que vous donc il est difficile de les semer.

Cependant, en passant sur des plantes, vous obtenez une transformation qui vous rend invulnérable aux attaques mordrems et les stun lorsqu'ils tentent de vous toucher.
Faites attention cependant, lorsqu'ils vous touche ou que vous les attaquez grâce à la compétence de stun de zone à votre disposition, vous rentrez en combat et de ce fait, vous vous retrouvez ralenti par rapport aux autres joueurs.

Je vous laisse parier sur les chances de survie de la brebis la plus lente face à une meute de loup.

_Plante_


Une fois au centre, vous vous retrouvez face au coffre.
Ouvrez le rapidement et placement vous dans le coin (en face de l'asura sur le screen) afin d'éviter d'être rattrapé par les fantômes.
Cette zone est relativement sécurisée.
D'ordre général, prenez votre coffre et tirez vous (via TP).

_Ouverture du coffre du labyrinthe_

----------


## purEcontact

*Troisième partie : les mécaniques de farm - Le chestfarm et l'utilisation du lfg.*

1. Le chestfarm
2. Utilisation de l'outil LFG

*1. Le chestfarm*

La première façon de rendre cette carte très rentable est de faire du chestfarm.
Dans les contrées sauvages d'argent, il est possible de récupérer des pelles en récompense d'event.
Ces pelles permettent de découvrir des coffres que tous les joueurs sur la carte (y compris vous) peuvent ouvrir grâce à un passe-partout de bandit.

Du coup, les joueurs se regroupent sur une carte et suivent un commandant qui fait le parcours optimisé afin de récupérer un maximum de coffre en un minimum de temps.

Le gros avantage des SW par rapport aux cimesèches (par exemple), c'est qu'en terminant un event, on récupère un buff cumulable jusqu'à 5 fois : la persévérance.

_Persévérance_


Cette technique ne repose que la bonne volonté des joueurs : si vous avez des pelles, vous les utilisez dans le groupe et en retour, vous récupérez les coffres que les autres joueurs découvrent pour vous.
Evidemment, vous pouvez vous pointer avec vos passe-partout de bandit et vous fondre dans la masse mais rien n'énerve plus un commandant que des joueurs qui se font désirés pour déterrer un coffre.

_Contenu d'un coffre_


_Contenu d'une aumonière_


Même si il est intéressant pécuniairement, le chestfarm est relativement abrutissant.

*2. Utilisation de l'outil LFG*

La répartition des récompenses sur la carte est telle que la partie la plus rentable est la brèche.
Une brèche réussie rapporte 3 sacs contenant un rare chacun ainsi qu'une clé pour le labyrinthe.
Donc, au minimum, 4 rares.
De ce fait, pour que ce soit rentable, il faut passer un maximum de temps dans l'event de la brèche.

Dans l'outil LFG, il y a très souvent des personnes qui cherchent à remplir leur carte car elles ont fait le méta-event de complétion en petit comité (une 30aine de joueurs peuvent faire une carte de 0 à 100%) mais savent qu'elles ne seront pas assez pour la brèche et la Rageliane donc il y a des "taxis" pour rentrer sur ces cartes.

Dans une optique de farm, rentrez dans des groupes où le LFG mentionne "SW 70%" (ou supérieur), "Breach" ou "VW".
Notez que plus vous tapez haut (proche de la Rageliane : VW), moins vous avez de chance de rentrer.
Suivant l'heure, il arrive parfois que les joueurs se mettent dans le LFG sans indiquer de commentaires : c'est souvent des personnes qui en ont marre de ré-écrire le message pour taxi des joueurs sur la carte.
Dans le doute (et si vous n'avez pas d'alternative), rejoignez les.
Si elles sont sur la carte, il y a des chances pour que ce soit une brèche ou une Rageliane en cours.

Suivant l'heure de la journée, la technique consistant à sauter de carte en carte est plus ou moins viable car elle dépend beaucoup de la volonté des joueurs à vouloir faire la complétion du méta-event et ensuite de faire office de taxi.

Il y a une limite sur le nombre de groupe que l'on peut rejoindre donc réfléchissez à 2 fois avant de rejoindre un groupe : si le serveur est plein, vous grillez une "cartouche" dans le vent.
Il est souvent préférable de rejoindre un SW 70% qu'un SW 90%.

_Bonus quand j'aurais le temps / l'envie_
_To do :
Jumping puzzle skritt (dulfy)Sets "carapace" et "luminescent"_

----------


## atavus

> *Bee Storm :* Chaîne d'attaques en PBAoE (Aoe centrée sur le boss).
> C'est la merde.
> Franchement, cette attaque est chiante au possible : il y a une indication de l'endroit où la tornade d'abeille va apparaître mais il faut esquiver au moment où la zone orange disparaît et non au moment où elle est visible.
> Cette attaque n'apparaît que lorsqu'il reste 40% de vie au boss.
> 
> La stratégie est on ne peut plus simple : démerdez-vous et rester en vie.
> C'est le boss que je fais le moins souvent car je trouve la Bee Storm horrible, je ne suis pas foutu de l'esquiver correctement.
> Du coup, quand je dois le faire, je me focalise sur ma survie plutôt que sur une façon optimale de faire du dégâts.


La beestorm se passe en 4 phases de 2 secondes chacunes (en gros) avec 1 seconde d'intervalle entre chaque phase (en gros).



Dans chaque phase l'AOE au sol affiché est la zone qui sera touché dans la phase suivante.

*Phase 1*; l'AOE orange au sol n'existe pas; Pas de panique ici c'est juste l'avertissement du boss qu'il va déclencher la storm toute la pièce est safe.
*Phase 2*; la zone dangereuse se trouve ou était la zone orange dans la phase 1.
*Phase 3*; la zone dangereuse est la zone qui n'est pas orange sur le screen de cette phase.
*Phase 4*; il y a bien une safe zone mais elle se trouve juste dans la partie orange de la phase 2.

En gros pour esquiver simplement;
*A la phase 2*; mettez vous sur le bord extérieur du cercle orange (pas à l'intérieur vous aurez des dégâts à la phase 3).
*A la phase 3*; ne bougez pas.
*Juste à la fin de la phase 3 et avant que la phase 4 ne commence*; Avancez légèrement pour vous positionner dans la safezone.

Voilà vous avez évité la beestorm.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Vivement que je sois en congés maladie  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

Merci pour ces conseils, j'ai commencé à farmer sur cette carte et c'est plutôt rentable ! Les évents sont sympas en plus.

----------

